# Strip Club Protest



## vandecarr (May 1, 2008)

Hi,
These are a few images from a protest we had to stop the expansion of a strip club here in Kansas City, MO.

They were all shot with a Holga.
































Thanks for looking,
Mike


----------



## nealjpage (May 1, 2008)

Hey!  I think I've been in that place before!


----------



## memento (May 1, 2008)

strip club?? :stun:
where's the naked lady pics??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and who are all these silly people standing OUTSIDE the joint? :???:

why aren't they INSIDE, watching teh ladies?? :scratch:


----------



## Alex_B (May 1, 2008)

hmm, i was expecting to see the girls of that club protesting for a better acceptance in society.


----------



## rob91 (May 1, 2008)

Protesting woman to _stop_ taking their clothes off? Who ever heard of such a thing.


----------



## vandecarr (May 1, 2008)

Hmmm, It's too bad you all feel that way.

I was protesting as wellagainst the expansion of the strip club.

It's just not good for our families.



Mike


----------



## JimmyO (May 1, 2008)

I understand. That club looks really out of place. Especially with that huge NUDE sign.


----------



## kundalini (May 1, 2008)

Don't feel bad Mike.  As adults, there's plenty of room for all sorts.

I draw a hard line with children and animals though.  They are to be protected.


----------



## CanadianMe (May 1, 2008)

I like the first photo but looks like a thumb or something in the lower right hand corner, I know its the canopy but looks really off and sorry they all look out of focus.


----------



## MarcusM (May 1, 2008)

CanadianMe said:


> sorry they all look out of focus.



I think that's pretty much what you get with the holga, it was made to be a toy camera.


----------



## JimmyO (May 1, 2008)

Haha, i was gonna say that. 

Im sure there were meant to be more art than documentation.


----------



## Mike_E (May 9, 2008)

Umm, ya know that if you don't let the strippers have a place to stay they'll move in next door don't ya?    :lmao:


----------

